
Google Announces New Data Retention Controls for Google Analytics - evolve2k
https://support.google.com/analytics/answer/7667196
======
evolve2k
Google Analytics is currently showing this notification on login:

"We've recently launched new Data Retention controls that may affect your data
starting May 25, 2018. Please review your settings and make any changes
required. Learn more

'Learn More' is the linked article.

